# Rifle ammo



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

I helped cleaned out my grandma's shed and found some rifle ammo that we dont have rifles for anymore.I have 9 super-x 375 h&h mag rounds that i will sell for 15 bucks And 43 .264 win mags that I will sell 60 bucks. I will take 70 obo if you want them all. PM me if your interested. I'm located in Clinton


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=678&ad=26517604&cat=655&lpid=


----------

